# DW Review-Ez Car Care Project X



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Ez Car Care Project X Review*

1st up thanks to [email protected] Ez Car Care for the samples to review:thumb:

Recently we have received some new products from a new company on the scene called Ez Car care, for more information on the brand please have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

As part of my package which was a snow foam and a fallout remover (reviews can be found here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=375) I also received a small sample of a new highly dilutable lance applied polymer sealant. This is a new product which has not been released yet so I was naturally excited to give it a whirl.

*The Product:*

This section of the review is going to be damn short I am afraid due to lack of information, the sample was about 20ml in size and arrived in a 100ml PET sample bottle. No labels, no usage instructions in fact nowt :lol:

The actual liquid is clear in colour with a slightly thicker consistency than water with no real smell either.

I am sure that the retail version will come in a proper bottle with all the required information on the label.

*The Method:
*

The weather was pretty cold at about 5 or 6 deg so i really wanted to rush a little bit and get back inside for a cuppa but no skimping on the washing stages, the X trail was given the normal snow foam (using the excellent Ez Car Care Arctic Meltdown) and a proper 2 bucket wash so was looking clean and wet:thumb:



This was all the prep required but i wanted a 'quick' shine just to gloss things up a bit so step up Project X.

A clean snow foam bottle was prepared with 10ml of Project X and 500ml of warm (not sure if it makes any difference) water.

*I had already asked Darren for usage instructions:thumb:*



The prepared bottle was then attached to the lance which was rinsed out after snow foaming and the Project X was applied to the car.



You could see straight away that the liquid when it settled on the car went milky for want of a better word, you could also see the levels of gloss improving as the milky liquid rolled down the car, you could also see the standing water almost being pushed away as it came into contact with the milky substance.



The car was then pressure washed off, during this stage you could really see an improvement in the gloss levels and the water sheeted straight off the panels leaving small beads:thumb:



The car was then dried using drying towels, the water came off the panels really easily, there was no smearing at all and the panels felt really glassy and smooth to touch, I would say that the drying process was alot quicker than normal.



I was really impressed with the finish and 1 week on after application with all sorts of weather the car still looks glossy although a bit dirty 

*Price:*

Apparently Project X is going to be £15 for a 150ml bottle...

Lets think about value for a minute, at 10ml per application this would mean that each application would cost £1 which seems like alot but after talking with Darren it seems that as a top up only 1ml (Yes 1ml) is required. so using this weekly on 1 car you would need 10ml for the initial application leaving you with another 140ml of product for further top ups, so thats 141 uses from a 150ml bottle :doublesho

*Would I use it again?:*

That is a big yes, when it is released i am going to buy a bottle, for me this kind of product will not replace waxes etc but certainly has a place in the bag:thumb:

*Conclusion:*

Ez Car Care Project X is a really easy to use highly dilutable lance applied sealant, the whole process can be included in a normal wash routine and only takes a matter of a few minutes to apply.

Project X is ideal if you need a quick shine for not alot of money, if you are short of time, when its cold or even when you are feeling lazy and you just want to have a cuppa or a Peroni 

Durability wise i can still see the gloss after a week but with a product that is this easy to apply its no bother to pop another coat on.



Oh and the beading was excellent if you thought i had forgotten 

*Thanks for reading:wave:*

DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test


----------

